# Nests



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

What should i get as a nest for the pigeons and where should i put it?

Also...is there a difference between homers and racers?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The couple should have privacy with a nest box, big enough for the couple and chicks and another set of eggs. I refer to them as "penthouses" rather then cubbies, they should have fronts for privacy. Then they should have a nest bowl in the box. They should have ample seed and water in little bowls as well as grit, so they don't have to eat with the other pigeons in the "mess hall", once the babies are hatched. I keep the kind of bowls, for parrots, that can be attached to the wire on nest front box, so there are no spills.

The nest bowl provides the proper grip (roughness on bottom) for babies so their legs don't splay, and they are concave, which also supports the need for babies to be close together as well as keeping their footing. You can purchase nest bowls from pigeons supply houses, they can come in plastic or actual ceramic. My hens prefer the plastic that looks like clay. 

If your birds are indoor, and already have a nice private cage, you just need to make sure they have a nest bowl for the eggs.

You can offer clean cedar shavings or, tobacco stems, or clean pine needles for them to build their nest within the bowl. 

I usually layer the whole nest box with newspaper so it can be cleaned out easy once the babies start pooping over the nest bowl. Also keep a spare nest bowl to bring in for the babies, for a switch out, once they are seven days old. This enables them to be settled quicker and no need to put babies in a seperate place while your cleaning out the original nest bowl.


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

The loft i built is aprox. 2ft wide, and 17/19 inches deep. I divided the space into a common area in the front half, and two partitioned 'bedrooms' in the back, giving them plenty of privacy. One of them i sealed off temporarily so that when they do have a chick it can have a place of its own.

Does this mean all i need is the nest bowl? Also the sides are wooden so i can't hook feeding bowls in the 'bedrooms'.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the parents are the only pigeons in this little coop then it is fine to just have the nest bowl. They also won't need access to individual feeders.

Make sure the coop is wind, rain and predator proof if it is outside.

Can you post a picture of the little coop? Will they have a large area where they can fly and hang out?


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll try post a picture but i don't know how. After they've been with me a while i intend letting them fly free when i'm there to suprevise. 
The coop is made of plywood, closed off on three sides with a removable wire front. The two 'bedrooms' at the back have a partition seperating them from the common area, and a partition between the two seperate rooms. all of wood.
Each has four ventilation holes at the back with a fine gauze to keep out insects.

It has a triangular roof, which sticks out beyond the edges of the coop.

When i let them out i will simply remove the wire front.
The coop will be on our roof on the wall of the washroom (which is a room by itself above the rest of the house) About 4m opp. the washroom is a workshop (built like the wash room). They will be in between these two, sheltered from the hot midday and evening sun and practically invulnerable to wind.


----------

